# species



## Pete (Jun 15, 2011)

Here, an assortment of mixed genera species currently in bloom
enoy!

_Phalaenopsis parishii_







_Cattleya mossiae var. coerulea_





_Chiloschista sp._ -not sure of the species name. this thing is really starting to get a large mass of roots now and flower spikes are starting to branch! 






_Coelogyne usitana_ This awesome species has been in flower for almost three years straight!


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 15, 2011)

They are all very well grown and beautiful! Catt. mossiae var. coerulea and Coelogyne usitana :drool: :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Jun 15, 2011)

Very lovely blooms!


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2011)

That usitana is CRAZY! Never seen that before. Have you ever broken an inflorescence?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2011)

Really nice! I especially like your mossiae v. coerulea. :drool::clap:


----------



## Pete (Jun 15, 2011)

No, Heather, I had one inflorescence go for about 3 years straight, and the plant needed to get repotted so badly last fall that I broke my rule of not repotting things when in spike/flower and did just that... it turned out to not hurt the plant to badly and it has really just recently taken off in its new huge basket


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice, thanx for sharing. 



Pete said:


> the plant needed to get repotted so badly last fall that I broke my rule of not repotting things when in spike/flower and did just that... it turned out to not hurt the plant to badly and it has really just recently taken off in its new huge basket



I guess the coelogyne is not influorescing thru the bottom or sides of the basket then.


----------



## Lint (Jun 15, 2011)

Very strong healthy plants you got there! I'm jealous, especially of that Coelogyne usitana. 

Looks like you won't take that Phal. parishii pot out of its tray anytime soon, though! 
The roots are all over the place!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 15, 2011)

Your plants are wonderful! I guess the warm moist fresh air is the perfect climate to grow orchids!

Paphman910


----------



## Pete (Jun 15, 2011)

Eric- the leaves on top of the pseudobulbs sort of guide the inflorescences as they get started and thus they dont go through the holes in the basket like a bulbo or stanhopea.. 
Lint- thats what seems to happen with all my cattleyas and phalaenopsis.. they get established in the pot and then before you know it you have to cut up the tray to move the plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet flowers!

I don't think I've ever seen a Coelogyne quite like that one. Another for my wish list!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 16, 2011)

Impressive mossiae blooms, and very interesting coelo growing for this usitana!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 16, 2011)

:drool: :clap: :drool: :clap: :drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow. You sure grow the heck out of your plants...  Amazing coelogyne usitana.... I'm gonna need one too..


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful Chiloschista! The Cologyne is quite impressive also.


----------



## swamprad (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome photos as always, and as always, makes me want to move to Hawaii!! My usitana is also in bloom. It is growing in semi hydro, and seems reasonably content, but I've had it for several years and I want it to grow into a big plant. Yours is in a basket of sphagnum, correct? I think I will repot mine into a similar setting. So many of my plants have done ok in semi hydro, but do much better in a conventional bark mix or sphagnum.


----------



## Pete (Jun 18, 2011)

ya mark, i use the long fibered NZ stuff. works excellent.


----------

